# AKC Weekly Winners GSD



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

The Weekly Winners Gallery from The AKC

The GSD in this issue really caught my eye. I usually don't like American show lines, but I like this dog. I am NO expert on GSD conformation, but I like how there isn't the extreme slope on the back. 

So, what do you all think about this dog?


----------



## Shep's_Shepherd (Jan 18, 2012)

FlyAway said:


> The Weekly Winners Gallery from The AKC
> 
> The GSD in this issue really caught my eye. I usually don't like American show lines, but I like this dog. I am NO expert on GSD conformation, but I like how there isn't the extreme slope on the back.
> 
> So, what do you all think about this dog?


I agree! Solo looks like an exceptional example of an Amer SL. Very nice lines and great coloring, IMO.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Personally, there's not a whole lot about him that I like. I do think the small insert at the top right looks a little better- where he's stretched and looking 5 pounds thinner. At least in that insert, his head doesn't appear quite so small compared to his body.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't like him. Not sure if it's fair to critique or not, but being a widely distributed publication and heavily campaigned dog...to me he looks heavy (or needs more muscle definition for that amount of mass), back looks weak, don't really care for the head or expression, looks like a big white patch on the chest and light colored feet, not my type/rear. I like the color of his eyes and black pigment though.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The AKC group ring likes then heavy. Not a trend that I'm happy with.

The dog appears to be a little long for me -- I prefer a shorter back as it aids in turning. The head does seem small for the body.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm not wild about that photo. Here are some of him gaiting:

The Weekly Winners Gallery from The AKC

The Weekly Winners Gallery from The AKC


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I've seen him in person many times. Not my style. He is more angulated than the pictures show. He's just being stacked close in the rear.

I don't show my dogs heavy...I've gotten compliments from the judges on the condition of my dogs.


----------

